# tranport St. Louis MO - Hopkinsville KY



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Jazzie is an adorable 12wk old smooth sable collie. Right now he is in Colombia MO. We are trying to get him to Hopkinsville KY to his foster home. It is only about a 4 1/2 hour drive.

If anyone can help please let me know! I would love to have this guy here Sunday Feb 21st 

~~~Pictures~ ~~

















Amanda Jansen
Tri State Collie Rescue
transport coordinator
[email protected] il.com


----------

